# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cfarë është jeta ?

## Trojan 7

E kam fjalen, a nuk ju duket ndonjehere se cdo gje qe ben nuk ka kuptim ? Tek e fundit nje dite do vdesim te gjithe dhe gjithe mundimet, arritjet dhe perpjekjet tona do kthehen ne asgje. Atehere cfare kuptimi ka jeta ?

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Jeta ka kuptim qe Je. Te jetosh dhe te jesh per ate qe mendon se je.Ku jeta duhet te ndahet nga jetimi,jeta eshte diçka tjeter ndersa jetimi edhe se i lidhur me jeten eshte memorja,emocionet,vuajtjet dhe gezimet.

Limiti,qe nje dite do vdesim, eshte stimuli me i madh qe e ben "Je-shin" ta jetoj jeten. Te Jesh vetem se je i detyruar te jetosh e ben jeten pa kuptim.

Jetesa nuk mundet te permblidhet me faktin qe ka apo nuk ka kuptim,sepse vet jetesa eshte kureshtje edhe ne gjerat pa kuptim. Siç thoshte Lord Halifax ;"Habitem, qe njerezit ne piken e vdekjes nuk tregojne kureshtje. Une,per veten time jam shume kureshtar te di se çfare ka me mbrapa".

----------

sirena_adria (18-03-2020)

----------


## aimilius

> E kam fjalen, a nuk ju duket ndonjehere se cdo gje qe ben nuk ka kuptim ? Tek e fundit nje dite do vdesim te gjithe dhe gjithe mundimet, arritjet dhe perpjekjet tona do kthehen ne asgje. Atehere cfare kuptimi ka jeta ?


kjo eshte ceshtja! eshte nje nga pyetjet me filozofike qe pergjigja mund te doje me muaj biseda por edhe nje fjali.

Kuptimin jetes, sejcili ja jep vete. Por ne pergjithesi si vije udhezuese jane ato qe thone me te rriturit. gjerat baze dmth
nuk ke pse te shpikesh rroten nga e para. pra gjen dicka qe te pelqen dhe e ben, nese e ke dhe profesion aq me mire
krijon nje familje, shoqeria, i pavarur ekonominisht.
nje gje mos harro harro jeta/lumturia kane pune nuk eshte per dembele
dhe meqenese jeta tani eshte me e lehte sesa 300 vite me pare njerezit bien ne plogeshti dhe depresion.
pasi kur ke nje pune, nje qellim dhe nje plan ne jete njeriu nuk ka kohe te merret me brockulla.

----------


## Trojan 7

Ju falenderoj per mendimet, e dini edhe un e kam pergjigjen time per kete pyetje por doja te degjoja mendime te tjera sepse me pelqen ta shoh  boten ne me shum se nje kendveshtrim.

----------


## skender76

Jeta esht e bukur se ka ashtu... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Trojan 7

Ate nuk e di ti  ...  :u shkriva:

----------


## Drini_Mene

Kuptimi i jetes eshte, kuptimi qe i japim ne. Duke pritur te kaloj jeta edhe te na zbuloj cfar eshte kuptimi i saj atehere thjesht lejojm te na na iki jeta pa e jetuar. Kuptim i japim jetes ton kur gjejm dicka qe japim te gjith pasjonin edhe energjin tone edhe ndjejm te kenaqur kur merremi me ate. Kur ai pasjoni behet edhe puna jon ateherr behemi njerez produktiv edhe te sukseshem ne ate deg. Prandaj mos e lini jeten te kaloj pa ti japim ne nje kuptim asaj.

----------


## Ciarli

jeta eshte nje makro funksion ne gjuhe figurash dhe jo numrash e shpikur nga nje shtrige dikur qe sot ne karma vijuese mban emrin e Zotit! ajo rrethon kuptimin e jetes apo frymemarrjen e qenies per te kuptuar dhe mjegullon rrugen per ne parajse apo lumturi!

----------


## Kalistro

*Jeta eshte Nje frymemarrje dhe nje pulitje sysh* !

----------


## T77

> E kam fjalen, a nuk ju duket ndonjehere se cdo gje qe ben nuk ka kuptim ? Tek e fundit nje dite do vdesim te gjithe dhe gjithe mundimet, arritjet dhe perpjekjet tona do kthehen ne asgje. Atehere cfare kuptimi ka jeta ?


Te gjithe ata qe flsin per jeten, e shprehen per jeten , ne fakt flasin per jetesen e jo per jeten , askush nuk ka mundur , dhe nuk mundet te thote asgje per jeten, sepse askush nuk e dine se qfare eshte jeta

----------


## T77

> Kuptimi i jetes eshte, kuptimi qe i japim ne. Duke pritur te kaloj jeta edhe te na zbuloj cfar eshte kuptimi i saj atehere thjesht lejojm te na na iki jeta pa e jetuar. Kuptim i japim jetes ton kur gjejm dicka qe japim te gjith pasjonin edhe energjin tone edhe ndjejm te kenaqur kur merremi me ate. Kur ai pasjoni behet edhe puna jon ateherr behemi njerez produktiv edhe te sukseshem ne ate deg. Prandaj mos e lini jeten te kaloj pa ti japim ne nje kuptim asaj.


Trupin qe posedojme eshte i gjalle-gjallese, ndersa mendimet jane te vdekura pra nuk jane diqka te gjalla, keshtu qe nuk eshte e mundur qe diqka e vdekur te pershkruaj te gjallen-trupin apo jeten ne trup, ndersa  shprehjet njerzore  jane vetem perceptime  nga eksperienca.

----------

